# New Slaanesh Lord with terminator armor



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi All, after mauling how to equip my lord, i decided to go with lighten claws. I know he might not be the best lord choice or best equipped to destroy all who follow the false emperor but It was a vision that I got that I wanted to try and convert. I might paint the claw for the wings on this left shoulder or green stuff one. 

Next step is laying some paint but I just wanted to share my pride and joy and the beginnings of my Slaanesh army.































All comments are welcomed.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome conversion man! that helbrute piece looks sweet on the termy lord! what colours are you going for?


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Badass. Regardless of their effectiveness, lightning claws just look so sick. Excited to see some paint on it.


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

neferhet said:


> Awesome conversion man! that helbrute piece looks sweet on the termy lord! what colours are you going for?


Thank you man, I was worried about it not fitting but thank god for green stuff lol. I am still thinking about paint. Not sure if i want to go purple and gold or black and purple with gold. I have so much issues painting pink that it sucks lol.


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Jolnir said:


> Badass. Regardless of their effectiveness, lightning claws just look so sick. Excited to see some paint on it.


Thank you for your kind words. I always thought LC look great, i was thinking of magnetizing a power fist but I already have plans for a slaanesh lord on a steed. 

I will be happy if this guy gets some play and a chance to pay me back for the cuts on my thumb lol


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice! I will be building a Flawless Host soon so I really like this conversion.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

neferhet said:


> Awesome conversion man! that helbrute piece looks sweet on the termy lord!


+1 to that! Really nice work!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice idea to use the Helbrute part there - good one.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

That's pretty cool. How well does the helbrute torso fit with the other bits?


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Chitose said:


> That's pretty cool. How well does the helbrute torso fit with the other bits?


Actually pretty good. Once you get thr torso and term back lined up and green stuff, you just have to fill in and blend everything together. The legs also needed to be fitted. I created a belt under his ribs or slash marks and I filled in his front. h
His arms and head were the easiest to place and attach.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

An inspiring and chaotic conversion, + rep and great work!


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I may want to try this if I ever get another brute.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The Helbrute parts fit in flawlessly. Very effective conversion. Nice one.


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> An inspiring and chaotic conversion, + rep and great work!


Thank you so much. I have based coated him and in the process of selecting paints.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't like Chaos.

I like this guy. Good work. Can only echo the comments about the use of the Hellbrute. Inspired.


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Asamodai said:


> I don't like Chaos.
> 
> I like this guy. Good work. Can only echo the comments about the use of the Hellbrute. Inspired.


Thank you for the kind words. I feel like when there is no pressure to play or paint your thoughts flow which make you think outside the box. I had no intention of using this piece but after looking at what i had it just clicked.


----------



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

SonofVulkan said:


> The Helbrute parts fit in flawlessly. Very effective conversion. Nice one.


I decided to try and push myself to go beyond my comfort zone. Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

I cant really say that I am a fan of Slaanesh stuff, but this mini is pretty stellar. +rep for you for getting creative with a helbrute


----------

